# Liquid Masking Tape



## slapiton (Jul 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried the liquid masking tape such as Jasco Mask and Seal?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

slapiton said:


> Has anyone tried the liquid masking tape such as Jasco Mask and Seal?


http://www.painttalk.com/f2/regarding-liquid-mask-peel-prime-stuff-8452/

Good stuff if used right! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Sec that Do not try to remove in the sun. It was been a long time sence I used it. 
David


----------

